# C'est Incroyable!!!



## fishcrazee (Mar 28, 2006)

Today I saw my tank and got extra frustrated with the BBA that is overtaking some parts of my anubias, gravel, onion plant, and java moss. I ordered excel from bigals and it's currently coming. I just can't wait to eradicate it. Well to help thing along I was doing a water change. I was kind of lazy and just added Tetra Aqua's Aqua Safe. I got mad and poured it right over the BBA because it was what I wanted gone. As I poured it the most incredible thing happened right before my eyes. I blinked to make sure it wasn't lying to me. It was incredible!!! The BBA had turned red right then and there!!! All the BBA that was touched died, instantly. I then took a pippette and started doing a little fairy dance. I sprinkled the stuff all over the BBA and it all died. Now I have a tank full of red BBA. I'm so happy. I'm hoping the red coloration means it's dead. Please mean it's dead!!!! If red means it's dead then Tetra Aqua's Aqua Safe is a wonderful BBA killer, if not then it does wonders changing the color of BBA. Can any one tell me if red BBA means it's dead?


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

You crack me up.. 

That's great to have another weapon in our arsenal..


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

From what I have read red/pink/white=dead. Let us know what it looks like in a couple days.


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

I am also eager to hear if this is a permenent fix. I have had issues with other kinds of algea in my 'big pain in the ass' ... ermm... I mean my 60 gal. That would be wonderful news. LOL


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

When I dip algae infested plants or drift wood into bleach water, the BBA turns white and the staghorn algae turns bright red. And, they are both dead. The red staghorn is kinda nice looking!
I wonder what is in the Aquasafe stuff?? Isn't it just supposed to neutralize chlorine and chloramine?


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

Another serendipitous discovery to further the hobby.:thumbsup:


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 6, 2005)

RED! Oh my god, Red just means its angry! Now you've gone and done it. Pissed off BBA. I wouldn't stick my hand back in there. hehe.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Osteomata, you crack me up! I can just see it baring it's ugly little teeth and snarling when fishcrazee approaches the tank!


----------



## fishcrazee (Mar 28, 2006)

Well all the red algae is still there, no casualties so far still ahve all 9 fingers, hmm I'm pretty darn sure I had 10 before I went in there today... I have no algae eaters in my tank except pond and ramshorn snails, if those even count. Maybe I should just take it out with my hands *dramatic music starts playing*


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

fishcrazee said:


> Well all the red algae is still there, no casualties so far still ahve all 9 fingers, hmm I'm pretty darn sure I had 10 before I went in there today... I have no algae eaters in my tank except pond and ramshorn snails, if those even count. Maybe I should just take it out with my hands *dramatic music starts playing*


do the hobby a favor and dont manually take it out. I am curious to know if it actually killed it. Over time it will start to disapear. Give it a lil time. Patience my friend, patience.


----------



## fishcrazee (Mar 28, 2006)

Well today, the algae that got hit the hardest is turning white. I guess Aquasafe slowly kills it. I think it drains it's minerals really slowly. It didn't hurt anything else in my tank, just the BBA. Parts are turning white and fading away YES!!!!!!! and some are still bright red orangeish color


----------



## valleyvampiress (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank you for the new discovery fishcrazee.


----------



## marchsunrise371 (Dec 13, 2005)

So does this mean if used consistantly it will act as an algaeside and just keep the algae from sprouting at all???
**grabbing keys to go to the nearest store that carries it**

~~~Dawn


----------



## fishcrazee (Mar 28, 2006)

Well you have to put it directly on the BBA from what I have done. It just turns red after a while and you can actually watch it happening, I wish it would melt like the wicked witch... It takes time with aquasafe.


----------



## landlord (Apr 2, 2006)

well i tried it out on the only plant in my tank infected with bba. its a grass like plant (not sure what it is). i let it soak in pure aquasafe for 10 min. then i immediatly returned it to the tank. 

IT WORKS!!!!! its all red/brown, and getting lighter in color by the hour! best of all its safe for my fish too! i hope this holds, could mean no more bleach and or hydrogen peroxide!


BTW, GREAT FIND!!!!!


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

Can it be used to attack BBA in the tank. Below waterlevel. I have some on my gravel, and emptying the tank THAT much might not be so good... ;-)


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

Red BBA is dead BBA.

But that algae has a triumphant way to return on top of the old dead BBA. I think the best thing would be to remove as much of the dead BBA as possible.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishcrazee (Mar 28, 2006)

OH great!!! I'm glad other people are trying it out. I'm so glad there's an alternative BBA killer. HAHA. Now when I go to my tank I'll have little syringes, pipettes, medicine droppers, all filled up and ready


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

any news here?

i''m considering testing this theory...

updates?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Any news on the dosing? As recommended for a water change I'm guessing?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW could this be true? I wonder of Prime would do this too! <although excel is cheaper>


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

right.

bought myself a bottle of tetra aqua aqua safe.

Time to test.

I wonder if I should turn off filter, let water settle, and try spotdosing with a syringe.. I'm gonna try that..


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I would think that the longer the aqua safe is in contact with the algae the better. 
I know I see more effectiveness with H202 when the fitlers are off for 30 minutes.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

again...isn't excel cheaper overall?


----------



## pbohart (Jan 9, 2005)

Does this product perform the same function as AP Stress Coat?

I am wondering if I could simply switch from Stress Coat to AquaSafe and apply it directly to plants as I fill up after a WC?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Sure, you could do that. The two products are very similar. 

I do think Excel is cheaper, but if you need a decholr anyways or you just happen to have some Aquasafe laying around it might be a good alternative to know about.


----------



## pbohart (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks Jen.

I use Excel...but after my fiaco with the the double dosing I decided to do a bleach bath and stick to standard directions.

That is why the AquaSafe is so appealing....I add dechlorinator anyway...instead of just dumping the dechlorinator in the tank - maybe I could kill some algae along the way if I switched to AquaSafe and applied to the leaves. I will give it a try.


----------



## chickenball z (Aug 30, 2005)

anyone else try other dechlorinators?


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

wow! thanks for diggin up this thread!

i use aquasafe to treat my water right before it gets poured into the tank. a couple of times after water changes, i noticed my bba turn red and thin out. i guessed it was dying, but wasn't quite sure why. all this time, i thought i wasn't using enough aquasafe and that the chlorine/chloramine in the new water was what was affecting the bba. glad to learn the opposite may be true! haven't had any bba turn red in the few recent water changes-i guess i'm not using enough aquasafe.

nice discovery :icon_idea :thumbsup: :icon_excl


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmm, excellent. > Death to BBA! =)


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I will try doing it with Prime, since that is what I use. I will be sure to report any info. I never had BBA, but I can sure try it on GSA.


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

here's my...contribution.

I turned off all pumps, let the water settle, and sucked up 10ml's in a syringe, and spot dosed my BBA.


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

Day 2 of my little test.


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

day 3


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Awesome find,fishcrazee!
i have a few teeny BBA spots on my driftwood that have hung in there for a long time. Time to get the syringe out and give 'em a squirt! 

The funny thing is, I have a lot of _Aquasafe_ left over from when I switched to _AmQuel. _ Come to think of it, I think I still have some _AmQuel_ around from when I switched to _Prime._

Tommy


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

did my WC yesterday.
waterlevel went below the algae and I figured I'd give them a good Aquasafe Squirt.

Here's the result.

Akvarieplanter.dk :: Vis emne - Nyt våben mod penselalger?

forum is in Danish, but pictures are universal  
I cannot seem to convince this board to show my pictures..
sry


----------

